# Best/Most helpful book?



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a book they'd recommend for dealing with thyroid disease/issues? Thanks!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you Hypo or Hyper thyroid?
I have Living Well With Hypothyroidism by Mary J. Shomon

Stop The Thyroid Madness by Janie A. Bowthorpe

Hypothyroidism: The Unsuspected Illness by Broda O. Barnes, M.D.

They all offer different points of view. Hypothyroidism: The Unsuspected Illness is like a case study of different patients. This man knew what he was doing.


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I tend to be more hypo based on symptoms. my labs always fall in the low normal on the frees. Thank you very much for the info. I will look those up.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I've yet to get it, but someone on these boards recommended "Your Thyroid: a Home Reference."
I'm reading (and really appreciating!) "The thyroid solution : a revolutionary mind-body program for regaining your emotional and physical health"


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!

I am a reference librarian and hypothyroid. I have read probably every book in print in English on thyroid issues. The best three that I recommend to others are:

http://www.amazon.com/Cleveland-Cli...9695/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313419145&sr=8-1

Overall, a balanced book with gravitas and authority.

and...

http://www.amazon.com/Thyroid-Solut...=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313419236&sr=1-5

Excellent discussion of how supplemental T3 can help.

and...

http://www.amazon.com/Thyroid-Balan...r_1_21?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313419322&sr=1-21

A nice mix of traditional and alternative medicine without being nutty.

Happy reading!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Why waste money on books?

Plenty of reliable information is available for free at Thyroidmanager.org (which is an online endocrinology textbook) and in the National Institutes of Health database.

Almost all of the books in print that I have read seem to have an axe to grind, quite frankly, and tend to prey on people who may think they are under served by the medical community. The authors make money, without doing much for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lainey said:


> Why waste money on books?
> 
> Plenty of reliable information is available for free at Thyroidmanager.org (which is an online endocrinology textbook) and in the National Institutes of Health database.
> 
> Almost all of the books in print that I have read seem to have an axe to grind, quite frankly, and tend to prey on people who may think they are under served by the medical community. The authors make money, without doing much for you.


You said a mouthful there. I could not agree more. And Thyroid Manager is a credible, peer-reviewed resource.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

lainey said:


> Why waste money on books?
> 
> Plenty of reliable information is available for free at Thyroidmanager.org (which is an online endocrinology textbook) and in the National Institutes of Health database.
> 
> Almost all of the books in print that I have read seem to have an axe to grind, quite frankly, and tend to prey on people who may think they are under served by the medical community. The authors make money, without doing much for you.


I am also a librarian, and feel the same way. I found very few books that had as much up to date information as the link above. JMHO...


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thyroid manager is a terrific source, but not everyone wants to or can slog through the medical language - and the site hasn't been updated since October 2010.

Sometimes a general book is what people need, especially if they are just starting out on the information journey.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> Thyroid manager is a terrific source, but not everyone wants to or can slog through the medical language - and the site hasn't been updated since October 2010.
> 
> Sometimes a general book is what people need, especially if they are just starting out on the information journey.


I agree. I like Thyroid Manager, but it's full of medical terminology.
Heidi's second link:


> http://www.amazon.com/Thyroid-Soluti...3419236&sr=1-5


Is one of my favorite books on thryoid. It's the one that finally made sense to me.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link to Thyroid Manager! I remember seeing it around here a few months ago but forgot about it in the meantime.

Always nice to brush up on things.


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I will look into the books and thyroidmanager.org looks promising, too. Medical language doesn't bother me. I worked in the medical field for 10 years.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Not to quibble, but The Thyroid Solution was published in 2007, so if you want to question how "up to date" something is, it's information is older than that found on Thyroidmanager, by far. Endotext.org is the larger division of this website--it is independently managed by doctors and researchers and new studies are incorporated as they apply. As with any book, new editions are periodic, and November of 2010 is pretty current for today. The most up-to date journal publications would be found in the American Thyroid Association website, the Endocrine society and others.

Maybe people don't want to read through the medical jargon, but once they start with a generic, over the counter book, they really should get accurate, specific information from credible journal sources. That is the best way to avoid being swayed by the mis-information peddled in so many websites, by so many authors, "authorities" and "thyroid experts". You're not going to get your doctor's attention by quoting Mary Shomon--but you might get somewhere if you used PubMed as a resource.

Ultimately, having the facts helps to illuminate the problem.


----------

